# Scary Birth



## texasmama (Aug 19, 2002)

I didn't have regular insurance when my dd was born. I had medicaid. My doctor didn't show up for the delivery until the last 5 minutes. Just enough to get paid.

During the labor my blood pressure was fluctuating drastically from low to high. In the final stage (baby's head was crowned) the doctor called the attending nurse and told her to have me stop pushing until he got there....he was on his way. My friend (a nurse) and I both said "What?". The nurse said to technically stop pushing....my friend said I could cough. I was so surprised at this...I did cough and did not stop pushing. My friend said there was blood. When the doctor got there and dd was fully out...she did not start breathing for a while....seemed like an eternity. The umbilical cord was wrapped around her shoulder. She did finally start to breath. She had problems with apnea and was monitored for two days. The hospital did not keep her for more observation and lucky for me even forgot to give her the first round of vacinations.

She is now 9 months old and is developing right on target. She seems bright and is active. She takes in everything and responds to many different things. She is wanting to walk everywhere while holding onto my hands. She has been crawling since she was 5 months old.

I was so scared that I had lost her. I was so scared she would have brain damage. I was so scared I would have to deal with mental retardation again. My ds has Down Syndrome and he was a preemie. Dd was born a day after due date.

I believe all of this happened because I didn't have regular insurance. I also believe that if I had had her with a mid-wife, more attention would have been paid to the delivery.

I had not shared all of this with anyone before. I didn't realize until now....how frightening the whole experience was for me.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I ended up with an emergency c-section with dd. Her cord was in a true knot and was also too short for her to have gotten through the birth canal. It is very frightening to come so close to losing your baby. I was so scared. I was laying there upside down, on oxygen and they are telling me "we are going to do a csection NOW!!" I just kept asking if the baby was ok over and over. The anestheologist really kept me together...he just kept talking to me very gently...it was the most frightening experience of my life...

Sometimes you get the short end of the stick when it comes to medical staff....after all what do they call the guy who graduates last in his class at med school?? DR.

My DR was in and out during my labor...I guess they all do that really...


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

what a story texasmama, you are such a strong woman!

You sound like a great mom. I am happy for you that your daughter is doing well.

many blessings and peace to you,

Beth

ps gotto run dd is playing ? in the bathroom......!


----------



## texasmama (Aug 19, 2002)

Thank you for sharing Abimommy. I hope your baby is doing well now.

Thanks Lamplighter. I have an amazing dd and ds.


----------



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

Texasmama,

Isn't it empowering to tell your story? Everyone tells you that as long as your baby is healthy you should be thankful and forget the rest. We are all grateful for healthy babies, but birth is an overwhelmingly important event to women. It took me months to talk about the feelings of fear, loss of control, and disrepect I felt at my dd's birth. Congratulations for owning your feelings. I am glad it turned out well...


----------



## texasmama (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks Wooby. I celebrate everyday with my dd. She is a great joy.


----------

